

Campus Bellhops is hiring hackers - haney

Campus Bellhops is a quickly growing, revenue generating, college labor service. We employ college students nationwide and provide them a platform to claim local moving and labor jobs. We&#x27;re looking for hackers with web development experience or who are fast learners. We want someone to help us continue developing our labor management system. More information about available positions can be found on our careers page http:&#x2F;&#x2F;campusbellhops.com&#x2F;careers&#x2F;
======
haney
We're also offering a $500 finders fee for any referrals that lead to a hire,
so if anyone has a friend that's interested in a web development position
please send them our way and we'll pay you back in kind.

